# how possible is it to get pregnant on day 9 of your cycle



## zee3

hi im just wondering how possible is it to get pregnant on day 9 of your cycle counting from the first day of you lmp i generally have a 28-29 day cycle also is it possible to fall pregnant on day 15 of your cycle with a baby girl thanx in advance


----------



## DragonMummy

I'd say very unlikely unless you ov really early. On a 28 day cycle you should ov around cd14. So you would have to have sex I reckon CD11 at the very earliest but ideally CD 12 and 13. Also, although there are theories about conceiving a particular gender, it's pretty much 50/50 and IMO you should regard it as such - who wants to be disappointed by their baby?


----------



## bbhopes

Anything is possible, but it's not something that happens often. A nurse at my Dr's office swears she got pregnant shortly after her period, as she only had sex the one time that cycle. So who knows, if you ovulated early enough this month I suppose it's always possible. Not very common though.


----------



## Megg33k

It isn't highly likely, by any means. However, sperm can live up to 5 days in a woman's body under optimal conditions. If there was unprotected sex on CD9 and ovulation was CD14, that would be 5 days later. So, it's not impossible... just really lucky... or unlucky... whichever the case may be. As far as conceiving a girl... I don't know, sorry!


----------



## zee3

so basically its too early to get pregnant on the 9th day of the cycle


----------



## JLove84

I'm wondering the same thing. I know that if you O early (which some people do that have a shorter cycle) you can. I've been stalking people's charts in FF by early O (because I think I did too this cycle and the past few cycles I've been 28 days, give or take) and I've seen some where they only BD'd like day 8 or 9 and ended up preg. If you go to FF and search charts with early O, you can see what I'm talkin about. Good luck!


----------



## zee3

i was with my consultant today and she was saying u only really ov early if you have a short cycle but u get so many people with different opions


----------

